# kitchen scales



## ny home cook (Dec 9, 2001)

Does anyone have any advice on kitchen scales? (Brands and/or sources) I am looking to buy a good one that will last a long time (as well as its batteries) and one that is easy to clean. If digital, it should measure to the hundredth (2 decimal places) in ounces and grams.
I am taking a baking class now and we are using those two-sided old-fashioned scales with the pound weights and bucket. Is there an advantage to these? I think they are less accurate, which is ironic that bakers use them as they usually want to be more accurate then hot food preparers!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I recently bought a Salton electronic scale at Williams Sonoma for $50. (I saw one like it today at Sur la Table for $35!!!) It measures to 1 gram on the metric scale and 1/8 ounce on the lb/oz scale. It's capacity is 5 lb. How long the batteries will last will obviously depend on how often I use it. Cooking at home, I can't imagine needing anything more accurate. 
What kind of scale will depend on what you are going to use it for and how much you want to spend. In the $50 to $70 range you can get a really good scale. If you have hundreds of $$$ to spend, well....
btw, those old balance beam scales are extremely accurate. The benefit is they don't have batteries to run out and it's accuracy is consitent. The down side is you don't get an instant read. Also you have to do some mental arithmatic when you are adding all the little weights to get the total weight you want. More room for error.

Jock


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I have a Salter Aquatronic that I got at William and Sonoma. I love this thing! It has an 11 LB capacity, does english and metric, can be zeroed (so you can add multiple ingredients to a single bowl) and even has a fluid ounce function. The best thing about it is the 5 minute auto shut off feature. Most scales have a one or two minute shut off. This means that if the phone rings you can be in trouble! The Baker's Dream Scale is the exact same scale, without the cool chrome finish, fro the King Arthur catalog for $10 less.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

There are a couple of threads (one identical to yours) you may find informative here at ChefTalk:

"baking scale"

"A Baker's Scale"

Here are two I would recommend for you:

*Escali Digital Scale* ($28.95)










*Salter Electronic Kitchen Scale* ($59.95) (Replaced the Baker's Dream Scale.)










Click on the names to find more info.


----------



## jill reichow (Mar 12, 2001)

I have the baker's dream scale and adore it. It will reset to 0 with ingredients in container on the scale. It wipes clean, has good size, easy read numbers. Converts from gal to liters with the push of a button. Found it as Kitchens etc. for less than listed price. Around $46?


----------



## 84rhonda (Jun 19, 2001)

ooh that SALTER scale is so pretty  

I've heard nothing but good things about the SALTER line, hope to buy one in the near future.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Yes, yes, YES!!! The Salter scale is absolutely dynamite! I used to use it when I was pastry chef at a restaurant. You might look for it also at:Bridge Kitchenware or Broadway Panhandler; they both have very good prices.

BTW, I think there was a thread on scales some months ago; you might look around various boards here. (Although as I recall, this was the scale everyone loved then, too!)


----------



## ny home cook (Dec 9, 2001)

Thanks for all your replies. (I love this site!)
After reading up on all your input I went out to Williams Sonoma and indulged in the beauty: Salter 11 lb. stainless steel. We all deserve a treat or two every now and then. I figure that with working all week then going to cooking class all weekend I have no time to spend money on frivolous things like movies and stuff so I'm ahead of the game! haha
Next things on the list are the real goodies: KitchenAid and Cuisinart


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Congrats  Toys Rule!


----------

